# Ceviche aus Süßwasserfisch



## flo1980 (21. September 2013)

Servus Leute!

Seitdem ich eine Zeit in Peru gelebt habe bin ich ein großer Fan von Ceviche - roher Fisch, der in einer Marinade aus Chilli und Limettensaft "säuregegart" wird.

Mit Meeresfisch (in Norwegen) habe ich das schon selber gemacht & es war saulecker. Jetzt würde ich gerne Ceviche aus heimischem Fisch zubereiten. Mir schwebt Zander, Barsch, Hecht vor. Da ich aber Schiss vor diversen Parasiten habe würde ich den Fisch filetieren, anschließend 24h tieffrieren und dann erst zubereiten. Ich denke, dass die Kombination Tieffrieren/in Säure einlegen mögliche Fadenwürmer, Egel etc. abtöten sollte.

Kann mir da jemand einen qualifizierten Ratschlag geben? Ich würde es gern probieren, allerdings finden sich teilweise seltsame Ansichten zum Verzehr von rohem Süßwasserfisch.

Danke,
Flo.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. September 2013)

*AW: Ceviche aus Süßwasserfisch*

Vorheriges frosten sollte das Risiko, sofern vorhanden (ich habe auch trotz massenhaften Sushi-Verzehr noch nichts von massenhaften Problemen gehört in Deutschland), deutlich minimieren.

Meines Wissens ist es zudem so, dass im Gegensatz zu Sushi oder Carpaccio aus Fisch, bei dem dieser, wenn überhaupt, nur leicht anmariniert  wird, das Ceviche ja zum einen mit richtig viel Säure zum anderen auch noch lange zieht, so dass der Fisch und die meisten Parasiten "durchgegart" ist...

Da zudem der Fisch ja in Streifen geschnitten wird, dürftest Du zudem noch  - falls überhaupt vorhanden - Würmer etc. erst mal sauber zerschneiden.

Beim filetieren aufpassen, Filets gegen das Licht angucken, da kriegste zumindest Würmer und Egel mit.


----------



## Kotzi (21. September 2013)

*AW: Ceviche aus Süßwasserfisch*

Ich werde es demnächst wenn mal wieder ein Zander Suizid begeht auch ausprobieren. Habs schon öfter mal im Tv gesehen aber noch nie ausprobiert, könntest du vielleicht mal so grobe Mengenverhältnisse : Fisch zu Limette und Chilli posten?


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. September 2013)

*AW: Ceviche aus Süßwasserfisch*

Ich hab das immer pi mal Dauen gemacht..
Allerdings auch immer etwas Zucker mit reingegeben (wie bei Tomatensoße auch), um die Säurespitze "zu kappen"..

Also nicht, dass das süß(lich) schmeckt, nur ne Prise (je nach Menge Limette)...


----------



## flo1980 (21. September 2013)

*AW: Ceviche aus Süßwasserfisch*

Alles klar & Dankeschön!

Ein festes Rezept hab ich nicht, sondern mach das eher nach Gefühl. So grob würd ich sagen:

ca. 500g frisches, grätenfreies Filet in Würfel geschnitten (relativ klein, nicht dicker als ein Finger)
Saft von ca. 6 Limetten
Chillischoten fein gehackt (Dosierung je nach Schärfe...)
1/2 rote Zwiebel, grob gehackt
1 Bund Koriandergrün, fein gehackt
Salz & Pfeffer

Das Ganze in einer Schüssel gut vermengen & durchziehen lassen. Wichtig ist, dass man wirklich genug Limettensaft verwendet, so dass der Fisch richtig ziehen kann. Ich warte, bis man erkennt, dass das Eiweiß im Fisch gerinnt. Das dauert in der Regel nicht viel länger als 15-20 Minuten.

Dazu passt traditionell am Besten gekochte Süßkartoffel, Maiskolben & ein kaltes Bier. Und echte Machos in Peru trinken auf jeden Fall die "leche de tigre" (= den Sud) aus. Mahlzeit!


----------



## Ines (21. September 2013)

*AW: Ceviche aus Süßwasserfisch*

Danke, Flo, für das Rezept!
Ich schätze Ceviche auch sehr, war selbst mal in Peru.

Ich nehme die Anregung auf und werde demnächst auch mal wieder Ceviche machen.


----------



## Scabbers (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Ceviche aus Süßwasserfisch*

Ich habe gestern einen schönen Barsch von 35cm mitgenommen, der für mein erstes Ceviche herhalten durfte: Bin durchaus angetan und wird wieder gemacht #6
Ich habe mich an das Rezept von flo1980 angelehnt, wollte es jedoch fürs erste Mal etwas "ursprünglicher", so dass Zwiebel und Koriander draußen blieben, eine Prise brauner Zucker jedoch noch mit dazu kam. Neben dem Geschmack hat es mir vor allem die feste Konsistenz nach dem Garprozess angetan.


Gruß
Scabbers


----------



## nordbeck (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Ceviche aus Süßwasserfisch*

Geht ohne Probleme. Selbst gefangener Fisch ist frischer und harmloser als gekaufter. Gehandelter Kabeljau und Lotte haben häufig Wurmbwfall und kommen trotzdem in den Handel und auf den Teller. 

Ceviche im dreisterner:

Limettensaft
Limettenschale
Sushi Essig
Schalotten
Rote Zwiebel
Knoblauch
Ingwer 
Fleur de sel
Sawarakpfeffer
Chilischote
Koriandersaat
Koriandergrun
Senfsaat
Etwas malzzucker

Das ganze zwei Tage ziehen lassen und danach den fisch damit garen. 

Kann einiges  

Dass einfrieren Parasiten wirksam killt ist im Übrigen ein Mythos.


----------



## Kotzi (24. Januar 2014)

*AW: Ceviche aus Süßwasserfisch*

Hi Nordbeck, wo hastn du gelernt? Oder Connections durch Verwandtschaft / Freunde?

Sawarakpfeffer glaube ich jedoch nicht das der Laie da einen Unterschied rausschmeckt zu normalen Schwarzen Pfeffer, sonst noch eine Frage:
Sushi-Essig, meinst du damit fertig zubereitete Würzmarinade für Sushi Reis ( Mirin,Reisessig, Zucker)? oder normalen Reis-Essig?

Hast du sonst ganz grobe Angaben , würde das gerne mal ausprobieren, jedoch habe ich nicht wirklich auch nur die Geringste Ahnung in welchem Verhältnis man das ausprobieren könnte.

Ps: Was sich sicher auch noch gut machen würde wäre ein bisschen Japanischer Bergpfeffer kurz vor dem Servieren.


----------



## 42er barsch (24. Januar 2014)

*AW: Ceviche aus Süßwasserfisch*

hi, ich sehe das mit dem rohen süßwasserfisch auch nicht so eng.

bei rotaugen nach bismark-art werden die rohen, vorher gefrorenen, rotaugenfilets auch nur von salz und essig gegart.

hatte noch nie probleme damit.

gruss


----------



## nordbeck (24. Januar 2014)

*AW: Ceviche aus Süßwasserfisch*



Kotzi schrieb:


> Hi Nordbeck, wo hastn du gelernt? Oder Connections durch Verwandtschaft / Freunde?
> 
> Sawarakpfeffer glaube ich jedoch nicht das der Laie da einen Unterschied rausschmeckt zu normalen Schwarzen Pfeffer, sonst noch eine Frage:
> Sushi-Essig, meinst du damit fertig zubereitete Würzmarinade für Sushi Reis ( Mirin,Reisessig, Zucker)? oder normalen Reis-Essig?
> ...



zu letzt bei sergio herman im oud sluis in sluis, nl.


----------

